# how do you prevent hawks and animals?



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

From entering your trap? i don't really understand this, if a pigeon can get in, cant hawks, cats, mice too?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can have a solid door you close over it at night.. esp a simple drop trap you prop open at the bottom. I have had a hawk fly in after a bird but I was there and the hawk was freaked out to say the least and do not think that one will be back. so there is no way to keep a hawk out of some type of trap doors, but the one I use is only open about 5 inches for them to drop down in the loft if I have it set..I can close it all the way..for night time..or open all the way for loft flying when Im home and can keep watch. so you may want to change your trap style?


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

so i have to wait and watch my pigeons to fly back into the loft and then close it? doesn't seem convenient for people who work and want to let the birds out for some exercise.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeonfriends said:


> so i have to wait and watch my pigeons to fly back into the loft and then close it? doesn't seem convenient for people who work and want to let the birds out for some exercise.


well, it is always wise to be there with your birds when they are out, they attract predators. I let mine out every afternoon/evening and on weekends, they seem to be fine.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeonfriends said:


> so i have to wait and watch my pigeons to fly back into the loft and then close it? doesn't seem convenient for people who work and want to let the birds out for some exercise.


No way around that. If your birds are let out when you aren't there, then other things can get in also. Flying them only when you are there is safer.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeonfriends said:


> so i have to wait and watch my pigeons to fly back into the loft and then close it? doesn't seem convenient for people who work and want to let the birds out for some exercise.


That reminds me of a reason I like my simple drop trap, if something happens where I have to leave and my birds are out, I set the drop trap, so anything larger than a pigeon could not get in but they can drop in if need too from a hawk or if they just want to go in, but they can not get back out. If I get home at dark or close to it I shut it the rest of the way and everyone is secure. because my birds go in to roost right before dusk.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think I've seen your s before. It's a good way to do it. Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I used to have a pic of mine, but not sure where it is now..but here is a simple drop trap that deejay did, mine is wood and not lexan or plastic.


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=294984&postcount=129


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, I like those. Good idea! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

You can also use "tunnels" to keep bigger than pigeon sized critters out. If I remember correctly you make a 3.5" wide opening that is 6" tall. Most of them are domed. If you have access to a stall trap use the measurements from that opening if you are putting bobs behind the tunnel. If you are using a drop trap then you can make the opening a little smaller.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Let them out hungry and call them back in. They should all be trapped in a few minutes, then you can close the solid flap and go to work


----------

